# Oral Hyaurlonic acid



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I did a search and found a few threads suggesting injections into the joints, but found nothing on HA given orally.

Just wondering if anyone has any experience or feedback.

Google search mostly turns up data on humans and horses, and doesn't really cover side effects.

Point is, if anyone has given this in tablet form, do you know if it can cause serious GI upset in dogs? I know high doses of glucosamine and NSAIDs can, but no info on HA.

I hear it is a miracle for joints, but if this stomach issue is because of it....well that's not good. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

the problem with all medications--antibiotics, pain killers, vitamins, even aspirin---is that when it enters the digestive system, you lose a great deal of it. it passes thru & only what can be absorbed in the intestines is useful. with sublingual, transdermal & injections, you greatly increase the useability of the drug being used. and yes, you do avoid the problem of stomach upsets as well. if you are thinking of using HA, you may want to consult a vet. pjp


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

My vet is who gave it to me. He said it is the only thing he fully believes in for joint health/repair because it is highly absorbed. 

I spoke with him today and he has never heard of HA causing GI upset. He said to stop it for a couple of days, then start back at 1/2 the dose and work up to the full tablet. 

He said it is available in liquid form and is a little better absorbed that way, but didn't think it would make a difference in tolerance.

I called the manufacturer and I am the first person to even ask this question. 

I am baffled now, and if it is so wonderful in helping the joints I am just going to follow my vet's suggestion and see. 

It seems like not too many people are using this just yet, everything I search for goes back to glucosamine and chondroitin.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

High doses of NSAIDs can be hard on both human and canine livers.


----------



## Jon Howard (Jun 26, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> High doses of NSAIDs can be hard on both human and canine livers.


 usually kills the kidneys before it affects the liver


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes very true...but hyaluronic acid isn't an NSAID.... it's a naturally occurring substance out bodies already make, just as we age it doesn't make enough.

There are some studies comparing HA and NSAIDs that suggest HA has similar properties. 

From what I have read it comes out having the same effect as NSAIDs, but without the side effects....I will keep digging.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sue Calkins (Nov 5, 2009)

When I had RFD-TV the hyalun ads showed a dog that was supposedly helped by the product. I've never used HA but wondered about it as well.
Sue


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> My vet is who gave it to me. He said it is the only thing he fully believes in for joint health/repair because it is highly absorbed.
> 
> I spoke with him today and he has never heard of HA causing GI upset. He said to stop it for a couple of days, then start back at 1/2 the dose and work up to the full tablet.
> 
> ...


HA is used a lot in performance horses, but from anyone I've talked to, oral use exists, but is somewhat unproven. In other words, in horses, the main problem is the hock joints, in hard stopping cutters and reiners, if you institute a preventative dose of HA orally, and the horse never gets sore, did it prevent it? It's hard to tell. Hock injections of HA on a horse that is already sore definitely works, some trainers will inject every three year old they train as a matter of course.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Don't know about dogs but HA works really good on me.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

jim stevens said:


> HA is used a lot in performance horses, but from anyone I've talked to, oral use exists, but is somewhat unproven. In other words, in horses, the main problem is the hock joints, in hard stopping cutters and reiners, if you institute a preventative dose of HA orally, and the horse never gets sore, did it prevent it? It's hard to tell. Hock injections of HA on a horse that is already sore definitely works, some trainers will inject every three year old they train as a matter of course.



Yes, I have even read where the equine vet will pull fluid from the horses joint and if it's thick they don't get an injection, but if it's too watery, the HA is needed to thicken it up...

I'm learning so much about this....

My dog already is showing some soreness and has a little play in his stifle that shouldn't be there...the vet said he really would not recommend a TPLO just yet and wanted me to try this first.

I took him off of it with the concern that was causing the GI upset since it was the only thing new or different...turns out he still is having that. 

The manufacturer has even offered to refund me if I decide to start him back and he gets irritated again- and I didn't even buy it from them. 

I am learning that this stuff does work really well on both man and beast...it just seems it is newer in the canine world. The way I understand it is like giving your body and oil change when your lube gets old and runny.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

